# Transferring working holiday visa (subclass 417) to study visa



## kidstyx (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi

If I have entered Australia on a 417 working holiday visa, I would like to know if this visa can be changed to a study visa whilst my stay in Australia if I get granted to study at a university.

In other words, do I need to wait for the 12-month period on the 417 visa to finish first before I can get a study visa or can I cancel the 417 visa and apply for a study visa immediately??

Thank you in advance.


----------



## kidstyx (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi, does anybody know the answer to the query above?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Does your current visa have a "No Further Stay" Condition/Clause on it?

If yes, then you can not apply for any other visa onshore, and must leave by the end of your visa and apply for any other visa from overseas.

If no, then you can apply for any other visa from onshore


----------



## kidstyx (Sep 14, 2013)

No, it does not have a No Further Stay condition.

Ok, thank you!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

you can apply now without cancelling, however, the student visa will cancel your current visa, and after that happens, you can only start to work when your first semester starts, only 40 hours/fortnight, and unlimited hours in the breaks between semesters.


----------



## kidstyx (Sep 14, 2013)

Ok, thank you so much!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Posting the same question over & over in different ways until you get the answer you want is not the same as professional advice. 

Spamming is also against forum rules.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

_shel said:


> Posting the same question over & over in different ways until you get the answer you want is not the same as professional advice.
> 
> Spamming is also against forum rules.


Actually, he is a scammer not a spammer. Here he says he got a WHV, in another post he says he was granted a 189, in another one he asks about how to get a WHV and its conditions .......etc.


----------



## kidstyx (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm not trying to scam or spam. I'm just trying to put my question in a situational form so that someone can understand my question easily (and hence the use of "If" in my initial question above).

I have received an Australian permanent residence visa and my partner currently has a working holiday visa. I've originally had some questions regarding my own 189 visa and now I am asking some questions regarding the WHV on my partner's behalf.

I apologise profusely if this has caused any confusion and whether it seemed like a spam. This was not my intention and I do not seek to abuse the forum in any manner whatsoever.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

*Genuine temporary entrant requirement*

Your individual circumstances must demonstrate that you *genuinely intend to stay in Australia temporarily.*

The factors that are considered during assessment of the genuine temporary entrant (GTE) requirement include: *your personal circumstances in your home country, your potential circumstances in Australia*, the value of the course to your future, your immigration history, and any other matter that is relevant to your intention to remain in Australia temporarily. If you are a minor the intentions of your parent, legal guardian or spouse will also be considered.

The information provided in your application form and supporting documentation will be used to assess the GTE requirement. You may be requested to provide additional information in relation to the factors set out above.


What will happen if I provide false or misleading information with my visa application?


----------

